# garmin ?



## Matthew Cabe (Nov 19, 2010)

can you use someones topo disc and download it too your garman?


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Nov 19, 2010)

btt


----------



## c.broyles (Dec 11, 2010)

you can if they have the maps on a cd. just load it to your card thats it. i just had to have my 220 card reloaded from a buddys disk. i lost all of my maps when i updated my garmen.


----------

